# Help me pick a headset color.



## Fattybiker (Mar 2, 2005)

I know this is very subjective, but I'm changing my headset on my 2000 polished Classic and not sure what color to go with. The new headset will be a 1" threadless Chris King of course. Do I stick with the silver version and keep it uniformed in color? Do I go black since I've got black FSA carbon K-wings, a black Ritchey WCS stem, a black FSA carbon post, and black Ligero built Alex RD400 rims? Or do I go with some color like the sweet red or blue headsets? Choices, choices, choices! I like the titanium headset, but I don't know if I can justify the cost over the standard aluminum ones. Any help would be appreciated:thumbsup:


----------



## clgtide1 (Jul 24, 2002)

I would go with the black one. I have a silver Chris King on my Ghisallo and is fine. My brother just got a black one for his. I think the contrast will be nice.


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Feb 10, 2004)

*Black*, of course


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I have a gold King on my titanium frame. It goes well with the gold KMCX10SL chain.


----------



## Fattybiker (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow, never would have given gold a thought, but man that looks nice! If anyone else has pic's of their headset, please share. Black would contrast the polished ti very nicely. 

Thanks guys:thumbsup:


----------



## linus (Mar 24, 2005)

I like pink for some reason......


----------



## Fastgaijin (Aug 24, 2005)

You're bike is a classic, so you need to stay classic: black.


----------



## Fattybiker (Mar 2, 2005)

Black is what I initially thought I'd go with, so black it will be since that seems to be the consenses. 

Cheers:thumbsup:


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

How about the patriot or rasta? The patriot is Red, silver, and blue. One of each component. The rasta is green, red, yellow, and black. All of these colors are in the headbadge and would look good. There is even a site on ebay that sells CK's where you can pick the color of each part.


----------



## msheron (Nov 2, 2005)

I just bought a silver one................I want to keep that Ti look or at least shade of color.


----------

